# plywood sump



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

hi guys have ? can i make a ply wood sump and then seal with dry lock and sillicone,my space is very limited under tank.because of the way i built them into the wall. check my tanks out to get better idea of what im talking about.the tank is called the big 55. plus im much better at wood working than glass,plus i have lots of ply wood laying around any ideas will help this is going to be for my first salt tank thanks in advance for any help 18fisher :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Since we can make ply tanks of huge gallon capacity..
No reason I can think of not to make a ply sump, other than sealing it.


----------



## BangMx (Jul 27, 2009)

i just put a plywood sump under my tank. i used a pond liner i got at home depot to seal it. was a bit tricky geting the corners to fit okk but after some tinkering it looks great. i folded the pond liner over the top of my plywood frame and stabled it down. cost me about 40$ bucks for everything and it works great.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

BangMx said:


> i just put a plywood sump under my tank. i used a pond liner i got at home depot to seal it. was a bit tricky geting the corners to fit okk but after some tinkering it looks great. i folded the pond liner over the top of my plywood frame and stabled it down. cost me about 40$ bucks for everything and it works great.


 One of the zoos here in Ohio decided to create a refuge for fish that were extinct in the wild and they built tanks out of HDO plywood siliconed together, no paint, a few screws here and there. Just filled 'em up with water and they were done. If you go with the pond liner, you can use part of the stand as the sump frame rather than a complete plywood box.


----------



## BangMx (Jul 27, 2009)

Idid use my stand. My stand is the bottom and one side of the sump. The rest is a u type piece i made to cover the door, side and back.


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks for help was thinking of building plywood box then dry lock it and silicone corners,think that would work . also whats hdo ply wood :thumb: 18 fisher thanks again


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

18fisher said:


> thanks for help was thinking of building plywood box then dry lock it and silicone corners,think that would work . also whats hdo ply wood :thumb: 18 fisher thanks again


http://www.freemansupply.com/HDOFirPlywood.htm


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

i think ur best option would be to use bathroom waterproofing sealant..
im a carpenter and we use this stuff in the bathroom to seal the floors and shower walls before the tiles go on.. its a thick paint like substance that you can paint on.. just ask your local hardware... for the internal corners ask for the paper rolls. (sort of like a tooilet roll) they are placed after the first coat (while still wet)on the internals.. then add a few coats after that... no need for silocant as this will last longer.. 
works like a charm


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

6footer said:


> i think ur best option would be to use bathroom waterproofing sealant..
> im a carpenter and we use this stuff in the bathroom to seal the floors and shower walls before the tiles go on.. its a thick paint like substance that you can paint on.. just ask your local hardware... for the internal corners ask for the paper rolls. (sort of like a tooilet roll) they are placed after the first coat (while still wet)on the internals.. then add a few coats after that... no need for silocant as this will last longer..
> works like a charm


Like this?

http://www.tremcosealants.com/commercia ... .asp?id=67

Or are you using a fiberglass resin and the toilet rolls are actually fiberglass fabric?

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/us ... _mat_cloth


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

wow lot off options :-? to mcdaphnia,bangmx sounds good do you guys have any pics also 6footer i like idea sounds easy but is it safe for fish and went on web site not sure which one your talking about :-? but all good ideas 18fisher :thumb:


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

> Like this?
> 
> http://www.tremcosealants.com/commercia ... .asp?id=67


its like this. its a rubbery membrane so it allows abit of movement.. the toiet roll stuff acts like a plaster cast does, for the internal corners but doesnt set completely hard...


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

18fisher said:


> also 6footer i like idea sounds easy but is it safe for fish
> 
> 
> > only a guess but i think it would be safe.. once its dry it should last for atleast 7 yrs or we wouldnt be allowed to use it in houses and i dont think it lets off any chemicals into the water once it dries..
> > if your not certain do some tests, like line a bucket and and put some cheap fish in there..


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

my reply to 18fisher was suppose to quote you not myself haha


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

no one has any pics of what they have done thanks again for the help,im leaning towards ply with pond liner i have both so cost would be at a min 18fisher :thumb:


----------



## CJH (Oct 31, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> BangMx said:
> 
> 
> > One of the zoos here in Ohio decided to create a refuge for fish that were extinct in the wild and they built tanks out of HDO plywood siliconed together, no paint, a few screws here and there. Just filled 'em up with water and they were done.


That's fascinating. How big were these tanks and in particular how deep was the water level?

And how long have they held water to your knowledge?

I've worked with MDO a bit and believe a properly built box would hold water for months. No evidence, just a guess.

And what zoo was this? I have or at least have had contacts at some of the Ohio zoos.


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

update been a long time but had new idea could i build the box for the sump ouy of ply wood than lace inside with thin plexiglass then silicone the sump is going to be72x10x 15 lxwxh,im trying to make the sump run my two salwater tanks at once,less pumps heaters etc and one protien skimmer big enough for both tanks


----------

